# [SOLVED] for best airflow patterns, psu fan facing up or down in my system?



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey there!

Case: antec two hundred
psu: corsair hx650w

Im doing some modding and cable management today for the best case airflow. I installed two front fans.

My airflow pattern is in through the front, and out through the back (2 intake fans in front, one back exhaust fan, one top exhaust fan)

I have been told to put my psu with the fan facing downwards which will bring in cold air from the back. 

I was wondering if i would want cold air coming in from the back? facing upwards it expells hot air out the back.

Any comments on this are much appreciated thank you!

ray:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: for best airflow patterns, psu fan facing up or down in my system?*

Does your ANTEC have an opening on the bottom of the case (under the PSU)?

If it doesn't you will have to leave it facing up, or cut a hole in the bottom of the case.

The reason you were told to point the PSU down is to draw cool air from the outside of the case through the PSU, keeping the temperatures down inside. This keeps it operating more efficiently and extends it's life.


----------



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: for best airflow patterns, psu fan facing up or down in my system?*

Thanks ^^ There is no hole in the bottom of my case. I actually got my dad to cut a couple holes in a panel inside my case for cable management, so im sure he could cut one in the bottom. Would this be better than having the fan facing up?


----------



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: for best airflow patterns, psu fan facing up or down in my system?*

Problem: my case is not standing on legs, its about 5mm risen above whatever surface i put it on. Is this allowing enough air in? Thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: for best airflow patterns, psu fan facing up or down in my system?*

With two fans in the front of the case and two exhaust fans you should have some decent airflow in the case. If you can create an opening under the PSU it could help your PC, by keeping the PSU more efficient. 

You also may want to attach a filter of sorts over the hole to prevent dust from being sucked into the PSU.



btf18 said:


> Problem: my case is not standing on legs, its about 5mm risen above whatever surface i put it on. Is this allowing enough air in? Thanks


That is where a little ingenuity would be involved... Or spending a few extra for some case feet. The link is just for reference.
http://www.mnpctech.com/CaseFeetMachined.html


----------



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: for best airflow patterns, psu fan facing up or down in my system?*

Thank you Gavinzach! Im not sure i can be bothered...lol. Thanks for letting me know what i have to do if i choose to do that


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: for best airflow patterns, psu fan facing up or down in my system?*

Just so you know it is not necessary to put your PSU facing down.

I run just fine and mine faces up.

Do a favor, and post some pics when you are done with your cable management!!!


----------



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: for best airflow patterns, psu fan facing up or down in my system?*

It sure is a huge effort just to get my psu facing down xP I wanna use my computer not mod it. Ive had enough with modding xP I will get it all put together today. My psy is corsair so 7 year warranty anyway and pretty efficient. Yeah i will post some pics soon!

Thanks!


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: for best airflow patterns, psu fan facing up or down in my system?*

Well dang, looks like im late to the party and gavin has it all covered. Post some pics of your cable management when your done. Love to see it. Might help me make adjustments on mine.


----------



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: for best airflow patterns, psu fan facing up or down in my system?*

Thanks MM xD

My cable management is pretty crude xP, i dont care about the look as i dont have a case window. I might fix it up before i post xP I did however put my computer back together and am having endless issues...it needed to do a system restore, couldnt detect my gpu..i downloaded the drivers and its fine now, my norton is flashing weirdly when i open it up like it cant load properly, and my cpu temps and gpu temps are about 10 degrees celcius hotter, with two extra front fans....I am leaving my computer..xP another day lol


----------



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: for best airflow patterns, psu fan facing up or down in my system?*

this is my bad cable management but i got the cables out of the middle enough to be functional and not disrupt airflow too much. Im not wanting to get it perfect im just gonna leave it..I just built it 2 days ago and its my first build



Thanks TSF for helping me choose the components and build it!!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: for best airflow patterns, psu fan facing up or down in my system?*

Not bad for a first try... It is hard to get the medusa-head of wires out of the way!!!

Good job!


----------



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: for best airflow patterns, psu fan facing up or down in my system?*

It is lol. My graphics card isnt the best for cable management as the pci-e cables dont attach to the side. But hey, thats just not something you should care about, its an amazing gpu 

Thanks ^^

I think everything is in good working order now. It was unsettled when i started it up. But these temps looks stable and the web browsing etc is fast


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: for best airflow patterns, psu fan facing up or down in my system?*

definitely looking good. Keep an eye on the temps too. Do a little bit of playing around with the fans until you find the happy place.

Good work!


----------



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: for best airflow patterns, psu fan facing up or down in my system?*

Thanks Gavinzach. Stoked on my pc. I will play around later xP So done with changing things for a while. Wont be opening up my computer for a week or more, just gonna enjoy the output of these components via my monitor and speakers! Got a bit carried away with case cooling xP

Learnt so much from TSF and this experience of building my computer. Definitely going to be a useful thing to know while im going into IT, probably programming though so not so much hardware. Start Dip ICT in february. Might hit up the IT forums next!

Cheers Gavin and MM you have been a huuuuuuge help!


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Your temps are 10c hotter from their current ones? almost 30c even for cpu and 40 even for the gpu at idle are low, kinda hard to get them any lower on air unless your pc is outside right now lol. Idle doesn't really matter though. You want load temps. If something doesn't seem right swap some things around or try different fan speeds.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: for best airflow patterns, psu fan facing up or down in my system?*



btf18 said:


> Thanks Gavinzach. Stoked on my pc. I will play around later xP So done with changing things for a while. Wont be opening up my computer for a week or more, just gonna enjoy the output of these components via my monitor and speakers! Got a bit carried away with case cooling xP
> 
> Learnt so much from TSF and this experience of building my computer. Definitely going to be a useful thing to know while im going into IT, probably programming though so not so much hardware. Start Dip ICT in february. Might hit up the IT forums next!
> 
> Cheers Gavin and MM you have been a huuuuuuge help!


Case cooling is one of the most important aspects of a computer, right up there along with power... And knowing the hardware will only help you write programs to work with it!

Cheers to you and good luck!


----------



## btf18 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks guys xD No the temps are good now, they were a bit higher than that when i started her up. I am going to hire a new realease high demanding game like black ops tomorrow and see how the temps are under load. 

Yes this is true Gavin ^^ 

Cheers


----------

